
Building a URL shortener with GraphQL/Graphcool, React-Apollo and Netlify - nailer
https://divu.in/jamstack-url-shortener-graphql-22dda2b576cf
======
nailer
OT: pardon the typo, HN shows 'shortener with' when I edit and removes the
space in the title.

